# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Arovax AntisSpyware

## UriF

*появился новый продукт(freeware). Есть ли какое-нибудь мнение?
http://arovaxantispyware.com/
*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Посмотрел я это чудо ... не знаю, когда наконец закончится мода на писание "суперантиспайверов". 
1. Проверяет 4 тыс файлов за 3 сек (т.е. чуть более 1000 файлов в секунду). Как нетрудно догадаться, даже не заглядывает вовнутрь "изучаемых файлов"
2. Из двух тысяч предьявленных ему ITW зверей не нашел ни одного
3. Смеха ради можно создать тестовый файл C:\Program Files\Common Files\psd tools\blengine.dll (это первое попавшееся имя из его базы), внутри написать "привет, я злобный шпион" и запустить сканирование. Это детектируется как BuddyLinks  :Smiley:  Причем не "подозрение на..." и не "файл с подозрительным именем ...", а однозначный детект.

Короче говоря, no comments ... Единственное отличие от чистого искателя по именам - как оказалось, если экспонат имеет "правильное" имя, но лежит где-то в произвольной папке, то короме имени проверяется полный побайтный CRC файла. Я заставил детектировать зверей - детектит штук 30 образцов из тысячи при условии, что зверям дать имена из его базы (я давал всем "x.exe" и рассовывал по штуке в папку.

----------


## Rene-gad

> ... не знаю, когда наконец закончится мода на писание "суперантиспайверов"...


Никогда  :Wink:  . Вспоминается мне следующее. Купил в 1996 мой первый ПК с 95-ой Виндой. Пару недель спустя в каком-то супермаркте купил за пару грошей пакет игр для дочки. Среди прочего был Антивирус не спрашивайте -какой фирмы. Это "чудо техники" работало следующим образом: после установки программа сохраняла контрольные суммы всех файлов. Если пользователь изменял файл либо устанавливал новый софт, антивирус бил тревогу. Это издевательство я выдержал в течение 2 часов, после чего выкинул это дерьмо.

----------


## Xen

Видимо имеется в виду AdInf. Программа отличная, спасала меня не раз.

----------

